# Monarch Grand Vacations...now what



## Marty118 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and new to finding out thy MGV is now owned by the Diamond company.  How is it possible that a. I never knew this b. the website still says Monarch Grand Vacations c. Who am I paying my maintenance fees to and d. What does this mean as "points" with Diamond??
I'm so sick of ownin this timeshare that we rarely use! Any tips, recommendations or information??:annoyed:

Thanks!!


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Hi Marty*



Marty118 said:


> I'm new to this forum and new to finding out thy MGV is now owned by the Diamond company.  How is it possible that a. I never knew this b. the website still says Monarch Grand Vacations c. Who am I paying my maintenance fees to and d. What does this mean as "points" with Diamond??
> I'm so sick of ownin this timeshare that we rarely use! Any tips, recommendations or information??:annoyed:
> 
> Thanks!!



Welcome to TUG. You should be able to get more information about using your timeshare and perhaps you'll actually begin to take advantage of it since you are paying for it. Shouldn't let the money go to waste. 

Yes. Diamond Resorts bought Monarch out as the were bankrupt. I am a DRI member and we received a notice about it a few months ago. This gave DRI a stronger west coast presence particularly here in California. If you had watched Undercover Boss last night, you would have seen the DRI CEO visiting Monarch properties that they just took over and looking at the needs of the properties. 

You will probably if you have not already received your bill for maintenance fees for 2013. I would just send the money to whomever they tell you to on your bill. Monarch in time will be changed to the name of DRI. You will have all of the same benefits that your contract allowed you before so nothing will have to change for you if you like things as they are. 

However, DRI will have to consider changing your membership to their Club. I don't know if you have a deeded week or if you have points through Monarch, but DRI will offer you to convert to their points program. You don't have to convert to their program, and they may even put pressure on you to do so, but don't feel compelled to have to do so if you don't see any benefit. if you are not using your timeshare now, I doubt you will want to go into it any deeper. 

DRI does have some very good options and a large variety of locales to choose from that are around the world. You can stay at these locations and not have to pay additional fees like you would have to if you used Interval International. 

DRI uses a points system in which each location they have requires a certain amount of points to stay there depending on the time of year and size of unit that you are requesting. If you convert from your Monarch to DRI points, it will be important that you will have enough points to travel in the same manner as could before you convert. For example, if you can travel at PEAK season now in a oceanfront 2 bedroom, make sure you get enough points from DRI for your Monarch that will allow you the exact same unit for a PEAK season oceanfront 2 bedroom.  

DRI also offers lots of other uses for your points like cruises, travel packages, airline miles, hotel stays and tours. However, these little perks usually are not as good as value as you would get for accommodations. More often than not you can book any of these for less than the amount you have paid for your DRI points, but if you are going to lose the points all together from lack of use at least you could get some value for them.

One last thing I will share with you. Expect significant increases in your maintenance fees. DRI will be working on improving your timeshare experience. It will cost you. You may see a big jump for a year or two and then they will level off. I am telling you this now because you will be like me and many, many others who get that notice about the increases. However, when you start seeing how your properties are getting fixed up, you will be a little and I mean a little better because you will at least see somethings happening. DRI bought my old timeshare company out and believe me it was going to the crapper. They have made several of the resorts so much better. 

Welcome to TUG again. Feel free to ask as many questions you may have. You have come to a good place for information on timeshares. Also, I would also join the Diamond Resorts Members forum on Facebook. We are a group of DRI owners who share ideas on maximizing our membership, provide resort reviews and lots of other information with one another on that board.


----------



## post-it (Dec 3, 2012)

Friends of mine just closed a resale at The Palm Canyon resort and I do not believe they have any idea on DRI acquisition.

When we purchased KBR back in 2006 Sunterra was the timeshare company, but before we could book our first week DRI took over.  Nothing was said to us during our purchase.


----------

